# No Sibername .ca sales this year :(



## whiteknight (Jul 2, 2021)

I remember last year they had a week long 3.99 sale.  I wonder why they didn’t this year


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 2, 2021)

Because of guys like us that buy hundreds and then move them out.

No money to be made selling at a loss.


----------



## Eby__ (Jul 2, 2021)

True, but they are missing out on gathering new customers also I believe.


----------



## FM__ (Jul 5, 2021)

Stay tuned, please


----------



## Eby__ (Jul 5, 2021)

FM said:
			
		

> Stay tuned, please



That's cool.. Thanks [notify]FM[/notify]

I am sure it will be worth the wait!!


----------



## Lachinoiserie (Jul 8, 2021)

* Le prix promo sur .ca est limité à 5 enregistrements de domaines par client. Cela s'applique uniquement à la première année d'enregistrement d'un nouveau nom de domaine .ca, et non aux renouvellements ou aux transferts de noms de domaine existants. Les enregistrements supplémentaires sont disponibles à 9,99 $ pour la première année et sont renouvelés à 13,99 $ par an par la suite.


----------



## FM__ (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for posting it here [notify]Lachinoiserie[/notify].

Here's the English version 

It's at https://whc.ca/





_The .ca promotional price is limited to 5 domain registrations per client. This applies to the first year of new .CA domain name registrations only, and not to renewals or transfers of existing domain names. Additional registrations are available at $9.99 for the first year and renew at $13.99 per year afterwards._


----------



## FM__ (Jul 8, 2021)

Since someone asked - sorry to be clear, this sale is at WHC, not Sibername, our main brand, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 8, 2021)

I knew they were going to have to put a limit. Can't give away without profit indefinitely.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jul 8, 2021)

I never have any interest in registration discounts. I rarely register any domains anymore. If I do I’m not concerned with an extra few $. If a company wants to target domainers (which they never do) they would allow transfers in at a discount to at least lure them in.


----------



## rlm__ (Jul 8, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I knew they were going to have to put a limit. Can't give away without profit indefinitely.



Especially when you know you can't upsell them.


----------



## FM__ (Jul 9, 2021)

For those who took advantage of the offer, we are aware that there was an issue when you ordered more than one domain and the discount might not have been applied appropriately. If this issue affected you, you will receive a partial refund.

Our apologies for any inconvenience.


----------



## FM__ (Jul 9, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> I never have any interest in registration discounts. I rarely register any domains anymore. If I do I’m not concerned with an extra few $. If a company wants to target domainers (which they never do) they would allow transfers in at a discount to at least lure them in.



Most of the promotions are done in conjunction with the registry. The registry is mostly interested in increasing registration numbers, rather than moving domains between registrars.


----------



## rlm__ (Jul 9, 2021)

FM said:
			
		

> Most of the promotions are done in conjunction with the registry. The registry is mostly interested in increasing registration numbers, rather than moving domains between registrars.



So are you saying that the registry (CIRA) will provide a discount to a registrar off the standard wholesale .ca rate?


----------



## rlm__ (Jul 9, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> I never have any interest in registration discounts. I rarely register any domains anymore. If I do I’m not concerned with an extra few $. If a company wants to target domainers (which they never do) they would allow transfers in at a discount to at least lure them in.



I agree, I rarely hand reg anything anyways.  And if I do, its just a few domains at most.  It just not worth the hassle to save a few bucks.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jul 9, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> So are you saying that the registry (CIRA) will provide a discount to a registrar off the standard wholesale .ca rate?



I am pretty sure that’s what he’s saying. It’s been a while since I owned my registrar so I’m a little foggy on when CIRA had deals but I know that there were certain promos where all the registrars were taking part of it. I assume that’s because we were all getting offered discounts. Nonetheless, discount or not it’s a business. So if a registrar wants to gain registrants they need to lure them in with deals. Hence, transfer discount would be a great incentive. The truth is registrars don’t make their money on domainers.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 9, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> It’s been a while since I owned my registrar



TigerDomains.ca - it was a nice tight little registrar.

I remember when you bought it from the previous owner.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jul 9, 2021)

Yes, it was nice but needed a lot of work and owning a registrar is not as easy as it appears. It was too time consuming for little profit.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 12, 2021)

FM said:
			
		

> Thank you for posting it here [notify]Lachinoiserie[/notify].
> 
> Here's the English version
> 
> ...




Still unusable though   


I am absolutely flabbergasted, I have only ONE domain at WHC and it is iLegal.ca 

From all the domains I own this is the only one that is land locked, in other words it is unusable because I cannot forward it.


A registrar with absolutely no tools, at this point I have to give WHC the lowest rating possible because the main reason for us to purchase a domain is to put it up for sale. Unless you buy hosting to go along with it WHC is unusable as a registrar. This has not changed and seems to be pretty low priority for them.

At this point I have no choice but to NOT recommend to use them for domain purchases unless you don't care about being landlocked and having the domain point to oblivion.


Shocking this has not changed, I can do nothing with my domain and I certainly cannot register anymore at WHC until this changes and quite honestly way too much time has passed on this. Just look at Canspace.ca and do what they do, they use the same control panel and to forward a domain is simple enough.


I have to buy a domain at all.ca and see what [notify]epik[/notify] (Rob Monster) is doing, they also use the same control panel. That said you cannot buy domains there because at $15 USD .ca is quite a bit overpriced.


Canspace.ca is the only logical alternative at this point until WHC.ca and ALL.ca get it together.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jul 12, 2021)

I can understand when it comes to .CA why the pricing is high. CIRA is charging $9.50 per domain, so it’s very difficult to make a profit. Unless you are providing hosting etc there’s no money to be made.


----------



## SufyanAlani (Jul 12, 2021)

Hello everyone,

Pricing will be more competitive at ALL.CA & epik.com very very soon.

We're at final stages of direct accreditation with the registry.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Eby__ (Jul 13, 2021)

SufyanAlani said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, Pricing will be more competitive at ALL.CA & epik.com very very soon.



Would love to hear that breakingnews from ALL.ca Soon.ca*


----------



## FM__ (Jul 14, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> From all the domains I own this is the only one that is land locked, in other words it is unusable because I cannot forward it.
> 
> A registrar with absolutely no tools, at this point I have to give WHC the lowest rating possible because the main reason for us to purchase a domain is to put it up for sale. Unless you buy hosting to go along with it WHC is unusable as a registrar. This has not changed and seems to be pretty low priority for them.



I know Frank and even if it doesn't seem like it we do hear you at WHC - bringing the forwarding features to WHC is high on our priority list and will be worked on soon, I will update you here once there are news to share.


----------



## FM__ (Jul 21, 2021)

Shhhh... I hear the WHC summer name is extended until the end of tomorrow, for an extra day. So if you didn't register those 5 domains yet, you can still do so.


----------



## Eby__ (Jul 22, 2021)




----------

